# I Am Bored Enough To Eat Paint Chips



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

How much longer?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is getting to be a bit much.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

How much longer? Well, if you eat _leaded_ paint chips it shouldn’t take long.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I have some at my office, I’ll send you lots.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting to see the rest of the world suddenly have to do what I seem to have been doing for years (isolate oneself from most direct contacts with society).

I'm bored, but at least I have ducks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Make yourself a list of everything that you have been putting off. I have stuff from like a year ago that I wanted to do. I make myself do two or three chores everyday. Takes a couple of hrs and then I feel like I have at least accomplished something. I use playing guitar as my reward system. It’s working so far.

I learned a killer blues song in A major. That’s my motivation for the next week or so.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in heaven. I've got so many projects on the go, I don't know what to work on next. But I always find some way to pass the time.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lola said:


> I make myself do two or three chores everyday. Takes a couple of hrs and then I feel like I have at least accomplished something. I use playing guitar as my reward system. It’s working so far.


ya got it backwards 
play guitar for a couple of hours , then reward yourself with a chore .

if you weren't good enuf at playing , ya gotta do some more before you can do that chore.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Wifey and I work in IT, so it's still a 9 to 5 day, 5 days a week. Just feeling a little shut in for evenings and weekends.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Now they want us to wear masks upon leaving your residence.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Make yourself a list of everything that you have been putting off. I have stuff from like a year ago that I wanted to do. I make myself do two or three chores everyday. Takes a couple of hrs and then I feel like I have at least accomplished something. I use playing guitar as my reward system. It’s working so far.
> 
> I learned a killer blues song in A major. That’s my motivation for the next week or so.


All of that list has me out and about and travelling to places in B.C.......for non medical reasons. 


Lola said:


> Now they want us to wear masks upon leaving your residence.


Probably have to show your special ID at the checkpoints too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i remember being about 5, sitting on the living room floor one rainy day. i said "mom, i'm bored"
she looked me right in the eye and said "i'm not responsible for your entertainment."
i have never been bored since, for more than a few seconds


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

player99 said:


> How much longer?


Get used to it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Now they want us to wear masks upon leaving your residence.


Who are "they" and where do "they" expect anyone to get masks?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Who are "they" and where do "they" expect anyone to get masks?


My wife used to do a lot of sewing, with all the time on her hands she is now making masks for all the family and will most likely drop some off to places that need them. Keeping her busy


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i remember being about 5, sitting on the living room floor one rainy day. i said "mom, i'm bored"
> she looked me right in the eye and said "i'm not responsible for your entertainment."
> i have never been bored since, for more than a few seconds


You learned how to take your problem in hand perhaps?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Long before there was video games or things like that someone got tired of playing Bridge and came up with




It can be played buy one. This game here can get expensive these days.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Long before there was video games or things like that someone got tired of playing Bridge and came up with


my pop-pop was a kung fu master of tiddlywinks. there was absolutely no shot possible by the laws of physics that he couldn't make on the first try. it was infuriating.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> my pop-pop was a kung fu master of tiddlywinks. there was absolutely no shot possible by the laws of physics that he couldn't make on the first try. it was infuriating.


It was cheaper than playing Gin and Crib with my one grandmother.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the BBQ paint chips. I gave the all-dressed a try but found them too lead-ey. I remember the good old days, when you ordered a sandwich at the Woolworth's or Kresge's lunch counter, and it would come with a fistful of paint chips on the plate, instead of paint fries.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

player99 said:


> How much longer?


Just remove the first word of that question and you'll have your answer.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Right now, a lot of us are wishing we knew how to play the guitar. GF^%@


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I like the BBQ paint chips. I gave the all-dressed a try but found them too lead-ey. I remember the good old days, when you ordered a sandwich at the Woolworth's or Kresge's lunch counter, and it would come with a fistful of paint chips on the plate, instead of paint fries.


Zellers, K-mart and Woodwards too. The Bay had mashed potatoes and gravy with their hot roast beef and hot turkey sandwiches. When I worked on Columbia New west it was either up two doors to the Army and Navy or across the street to Kresge's for lunch.....dinner on a Thursday night. After work it was either the Windjammer or the Towers for a beer. Now someone will have to explain Woolworths and Woodwards and Kresge's and the others. 
Depending on when you were in Victoria/Vancouver area you should recognize this. 








I do believe that price was per gallon.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Woolworth's in St. John's on Water St. downtown was a 2-storey affair. Not many in the country had a 2nd floor.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm bored but I've been filling up my spare time with repairs. It was only supposed to be a track replacement and I ended up replacing all the skid bearings and bushings, spark plugs, drive belt, greased whatever could be greased, changed drive and jackshaft bearings, cleaned and rebuilt both clutches, and replaced the front end the rods, bushings and ball joints. Took it out for a run and found a leaking crank seal and replaced that. If I don't get to work soon the poor thing will be polished to death.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

mhammer said:


> The Woolworth's in St. John's on Water St. downtown was a 2-storey affair. Not many in the country had a 2nd floor.


I think it was Eatons in Nanaimo that was two story but the parkade was on the top and had street access and a water tap.

We used to buy condoms at the Modern Cafe and fill them with that tap and drop them from the parkade on those below on Front Street and run like hell!

Was a couple years later I found a different purpose for those condoms?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


>


I don't get this reference?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Morkolo said:


> I'm bored but I've been filling up my spare time with repairs. It was only supposed to be a track replacement and I ended up replacing all the skid bearings and bushings, spark plugs, drive belt, greased whatever could be greased, changed drive and jackshaft bearings, cleaned and rebuilt both clutches, and replaced the front end the rods, bushings and ball joints. Took it out for a run and found a leaking crank seal and replaced that. If I don't get to work soon the poor thing will be polished to death.


Not a skid steer cause it got spark plugs!

Sled?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

MarkM said:


> Not a skid steer cause it got spark plugs!
> 
> Sled?


Yeah 2016 Ski Doo Summit, I had plans to order a new one this spring but the whole virus job uncertainty thing has those plans on hold.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Paint chips is another name for the colour swatches you get at the paint store. Pantone is a colour system for graphic professionals. So these are edible paint chips. Wrong forum, I guess.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

N


Morkolo said:


> Yeah 2016 Ski Doo Summit, I had plans to order a new one this spring but the whole virus job uncertainty thing has those plans on hold.


Never been a sled guy, many friends that participate in blowing these expensive toys up!

Did get carried away farckling up a KLR 650 dual sport that I rode all over AB, SK, BC and Montana.

Just got to old to sit on a dirt bike for 700 km and sleep on the ground in a tent and do it all over again?

Fuck was it fun for about 5 years !

That was my midlife crisis, my 3/4 life crisis will be a truck camper and this gal that makes me happy to travel with!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Paint chips is another name for the colour swatches you get at the paint store. Pantone is a colour system for graphic professionals. So these are edible paint chips. Wrong forum, I guess.


All those coloured food dyes have to be bad for a person.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Paint chips is another name for the colour swatches you get at the paint store. Pantone is a colour system for graphic professionals. So these are edible paint chips. Wrong forum, I guess.


I stayed in the Archerwill hotel years ago on a hunting trip, there was chips on my bed , the window was open and the peeled off paint from the window was on the bed.

That is a paint chip to me?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

MarkM said:


> I stayed in the Archerwill hotel years ago on a hunting trip, there was chips on my bed , the window was open and the peeled off paint from the widow was on the bed.
> 
> That is a paint chip to me?


and I am bored enough to eat them.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Probably lead oil based paint, place is like a hundred years old!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been retired for almost five years. I knew what I was going to. An A list, a B list.... I haven't even done 1/2 of what is on the A list. I had a good idea long before I retired. If I was off work, I would doing some of the stuff that was on these lists.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The Woolworth's in St. John's on Water St. downtown was a 2-storey affair. Not many in the country had a 2nd floor.


As I recall the main one in Van. was floors....


MarkM said:


> I think it was Eatons in Nanaimo that was two story but the parkade was on the top and had street access and a water tap.
> 
> We used to buy condoms at the Modern Cafe and fill them with that tap and drop them from the parkade on those below on Front Street and run like hell!
> 
> Was a couple years later I found a different purpose for those condoms?


Used to be a bar on front street just up from the Gabriola ferry. Good place to drink if you rode.


MarkM said:


> N
> 
> 
> Never been a sled guy, many friends that participate in blowing these expensive toys up!
> ...


Too old and 5 years? A newbie.


Morkolo said:


> Yeah 2016 Ski Doo Summit, I had plans to order a new one this spring but the whole virus job uncertainty thing has those plans on hold.


I'll sell you mine. Something to work on.










Robert1950 said:


> I have been retired for almost five years. I knew what I was going to. An A list, a B list.... I haven't even done 1/2 of what is on the A list. I had a good idea long before I retired. If I was off work, I would doing some of the stuff that was on these lists.


First mistake was making the A list. Second mistake was thinking you needed a B list.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> Paint chips is another name for the colour swatches you get at the paint store. Pantone is a colour system for graphic professionals. So these are edible paint chips. Wrong forum, I guess.


That's what folks in the stand-up comedy profession call "too hip for the room".


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I'm in heaven. I've got so many projects on the go, I don't know what to work on next. But I always find some way to pass the time.


So what kind of projects do you have on the go? Just being nosy. Lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why doesn't everyone just do the stuff they've been putting off until they had time?

Oh, right.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lola said:


> So what kind of projects do you have on the go? Just being nosy. Lol


still working on the 70 HP turbo diesel powered snowblower with full cab ( 1/4 way thru it )

catching up on my beauty sleep .... need a lot of that these days.

the 92 year old neighbour wants to get up on his roof and repair some shingles this week ( about a 45 degree slope)

various circuits to breadboard and try out ( been itchin and the last parts just came in)
and maybe that oil change.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> So what kind of projects do you have on the go? Just being nosy. Lol


well, I have several guitar builds underway, and bunch of amp cabinet builds, and a bunch of amp builds. One of the guitar builds is a little mini-Telecaster for a friend's grandson as his first guitar. It's a cute little thing, 20" scale length.
On the home from, it looks like snow shoveling has been added to my list over-night, and I have a leaking hot water tank to replace. As well as various little pieces of trim that never got made when we built the house in about 2012. If the snow ever melts, I've got 120 feet of fence to build/rebuild this year.
I'll never be bored.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Going to learn my namesake song, “Lola” today after I get three shitty chores done today.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> Going to learn my namesake song, “Lola” today after I get three shitty chores done today.


Learning new songs is somewhere I want to get to. I sit down & play about twice a day, but always the same old shitty songs
Oh, and I've taken over all the cooking. Also helps pass the time.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> Learning new songs is somewhere I want to get to. I sit down & play about twice a day, but always the same old shitty songs
> Oh, and I've taken over all the cooking. Also helps pass the time.


Just try to challenge yourself with new stuff. I felt like that two weeks ago but then the blues just took over my soul. I have a really incredible blue song I am working on as well as I want to learn Lola by the Kinks. I love to revisit most of the songs I know because in some instances there are still parts that I need to practice to make myself happy. 

I now do the baking while hubby does the cooking. Making some delicious things, fresh bread out of oven. Everything I am making is from scratch. Also, taking dogs for a lot longer walks. Good for them as well as me. 

It’s amazing how well my husband and I are getting along considering the close quarters we are in. We are getting along famously. Think I am falling in love all over again. This is such a nice feeling.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> It’s amazing how well my husband and I are getting along considering the close quarters we are in. We are getting along famously. Think I am falling in love all over again. This is such a nice feeling.


That's great to hear. I'm happy for you. 

The wife & I get along well too, no problems with being cooped up together. She's a bit of a drama queen, and tends to mind other people's business, but when it comes down to it, she's still my best friend. You could lock us in a house forever, and we'd be just fine.
I wish I had a dog to walk though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I wish I had a dog to walk though.


Foster time!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> still working on the 70 HP turbo diesel powered snowblower with full cab ( 1/4 way thru it )
> 
> catching up on my beauty sleep .... need a lot of that these days.
> 
> ...


Are you in Ottawa? Mike_Oxbig is a roofer and in Ottawa. Maybe sub it out for safety reasons...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Budda said:


> Foster time!


Not sure I could foster. It would be hard to let go. 
I've always had a dog (large breed) but since my last dog passed away in late 2016, I haven't replaced her. I'm ready now though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Going to learn my namesake song, “Lola” today after I get three shitty chores done today.


You could change the beginning to "Met her outside a club in ottawa....." BTW at the one thrift store I go to there are 5 belt buckles that say Lola. Seems it's open today so I might just drop in and see what they have that I really don't need.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> Going to learn my namesake song, “Lola” today after I get three shitty chores done today.


I was reminded the other day of just how much I like the song "Victoria" by the Kinks. One of those things you can sing to yourself on a brisk walk. But "Lola" is a good tune as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Not sure I could foster. It would be hard to let go.
> I've always had a dog (large breed) but since my last dog passed away in late 2016, I haven't replaced her. I'm ready now though.


Foster to adopt? We had to do that since ours had heartworm when we got her.

Has anyone watched the marvel movies in order yet? Netflix nor disney+ have the hulk, and we didnt start with captain america, but it seems to be the evening unwinder going forward for a bit.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Budda said:


> Foster to adopt? We had to do that since ours had heartworm when we got her.


When the kids were young, both the wife & I were SPCA volunteers. A program called "walk & groom" where you took one of the dogs for a walk and then spent time with it. We'd do two at a time. Always different dogs. Always large dogs for us. I've walked every large breed you can think of.

That's where two of my dogs came from. They were "keepers".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Going to learn my namesake song, “Lola” today after I get three shitty chores done today.


Busking.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Foster time!


Nope, Puppers from Stack Brewing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Busking.


Thx for sharing. That was awesome. I can hardly wait to start busking in Toronto.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

player99 said:


> Maybe sub it out for safety reasons


not with this guy 
he was out climbing trees to limb dead branches last summer ... 
he'd never let anyone touch his roof again (last "certified roofer" did a poor job ) so *he's doing it right this time* .
and I get to play gofer and set things up for him  ... keeps me out of trouble most times


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> not with this guy
> he was out climbing trees to limb dead branches last summer ...
> he'd never let anyone touch his roof again (last "certified roofer" did a poor job ) so *he's doing it right this time* .
> and I get to play gofer and set things up for him  ... keeps me out of trouble most times


My dad was in his 80's and bought 20 year shingles instead of 35.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

My wife;s friend (a nurse) said once "anyone over 70 has no business being on a ladder".

She worked in emerg and saw some of the results. stay safe. 

I've done a few repairs around the house that i've had on the backburner for a while (years in some cases lol). Wife wont let me out to depot to get stuff so there are a few things i want to do but can't. 

Some coursea courses have been on my to do list for a while but with school out im busy with the kiddo so not really much time to be bored.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

if ya ain't active ... yeah , stay off and pay the young'uns to do it.

this guy ain't slowing down ( he figures he's good to at least 200 ... gonna give keith richards a run for his money )
he just had me move some delivered lumber from the driveway to his front porch so he can replace some deck boards tomorrow .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> he just had me move some delivered lumber from the driveway to his front porch


paying you with beer I hope?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

MarkM said:


> N
> 
> 
> Never been a sled guy, many friends that participate in blowing these expensive toys up!
> ...


I love riding snowmobiles, whether it's trail riding, hill climbs, playing in feet of fresh powder or just going ice fishing. But like you said they're expensive, a black hole for spare cash. They make guitars look like investment opportunities.

My brother has tried to get me into dirt bikes a few times now and I almost did. But after knee surgery a year and a half ago at 33 I'm afraid to jump on something that I've seen him wipe out on so many times.



Electraglide said:


> Too old and 5 years? A newbie.
> 
> I'll sell you mine. Something to work on.


Not too old, just high mileage. Well that and I want more power.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I was reminded the other day of just how much I like the song "Victoria" by the Kinks. One of those things you can sing to yourself on a brisk walk. But "Lola" is a good tune as well.


Great songs. Add in "Come Dancing" for the trifecta.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lazin on a Sunny Afternoon.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I take too many naps to get bored


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> Great songs. Add in "Come Dancing" for the trifecta.


They have SO MANY.

Superman was always one of my favourites.

Father Christmas is one of the best holiday tunes ever.

Low Budget is excellent too.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I was just looking through Kinks tracks. Man there are so many I need to learn.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> They have SO MANY.
> 
> Superman was always one of my favourites.
> 
> ...


This was an anthem when it came out and we tried to live up to it. Did once or twice as I recall.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oppps


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> As I recall the main one in Van. was floors....
> 
> Used to be a bar on front street just up from the Gabriola ferry. Good place to drink if you rode.
> 
> ...


Holy crap Batman! Is that a first or second generation single runner Ski Doo that was not found on the bottom of a lake with the bones of an ice fisherman somewhere? Those things were notorious for busting lake ice, 300 plus LBS if I remember correctly. I have not been on one since winter 1964 when a neighbour gave me a ride cause it was snowing like crazy and it was too dangerous to finish my 3 mile paper route by walking down the airport road, he gave me a ride home across a 100 acre field after I almost got hit by a snow plow walking home after my last drop which was his farm. That was in the Sault before my family moved out to Port Alberni. Thanks for the memories! @Electraglide


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Remember Snow Cruisers? They were nicknamed snow cows.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Eric Reesor said:


> Holy crap Batman! Is that a first or second generation single runner Ski Doo that was not found on the bottom of a lake with the bones of an ice fisherman somewhere? Those things were notorious for busting lake ice, 300 plus LBS if I remember correctly. I have not been on one since winter 1964 when a neighbour gave me a ride cause it was snowing like crazy and it was too dangerous to finish my 3 mile paper route by walking down the airport road, he gave me a ride home across a 100 acre field after I almost got hit by a snow plow walking home after my last drop which was his farm. That was in the Sault before my family moved out to Port Alberni. Thanks for the memories! @Electraglide


We, my brother and I, bought 2 from the ski hill in '82 and rode them to his place. Because he worked there longer than I did he got the better one. They got parked and have sat, summer and winter since then. Mine is in a bit rougher shape than this.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

player99 said:


> Remember Snow Cruisers? They were nicknamed snow cows.


That was our first snow machine. 1967. We called it the snow crusher. 20" track and about 14 hp.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just to be able to have the luxury of sleeping until 11 is a beautiful thing. I woke up at 8:30 and realized I don’t have anything pressing to do and fell back into a coma. It’s 10:58. Just going to grab my first coffee of the day.

Spending a lot of time with my dogs to day. They make me so happy in this difficult time. 


Stay safe!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

skiroule , ski wiz , boa ski , MF had a dual tracked front drive unit ( think bulldozer style )


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We have a designated shopper and errand person now. It’s was suggested on the news that we do. More isolation!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Going to the cottage for a bit tomorrow and my hubby promised to show me how to operate a chain saw. There’s some fallen trees on the back lot. I am excited. I have to be very careful. It’s a gas powered 24” one. I am strong enough to be able to man handle it. I went out and practiced maneuvering it this afternoon. My forearms felt it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

tip # 1 
NEVER use the tip of the saw to cut anything (kickback)
#2
WEAR GOOD EAR PROTECTION !
#3
wear gloves and take frequent breaks ( from the vibration on the hands )
# 4
keep a second saw handy ( you WILL captivate your first saw when learning how to cut)
#5
have some fun.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

#6
watch safety vids on YT


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

# 7

Never ever, I mean never ever have your bride hold a pallet you are cutting up to clean your yard two weeks before your sons wedding at your house!

I reiterate NEVER!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> #6
> watch safety vids on YT


Hubby has used a chainsaw for a long time. He is extremely careful. I have safety glasses, gloves and a construction helmet courtesy of my son. If I feel too afraid or uncomfortable I won’t do it. I have been asking for a long time to learn how to use one. 

I am going to skip over to YouTube and watch some videos on this subject.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

player99 said:


> Remember Snow Cruisers? They were nicknamed snow cows.


Remember Snowjet?

They were nicknamed your always walking back home in your track!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

MarkM said:


> # 7
> 
> Never ever, I mean never ever have your bride hold a pallet you are cutting up to clean your yard two weeks before your sons wedding at your house!
> 
> I reiterate NEVER!


Can I ask what happened?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> That was our first snow machine. 1967. We called it the snow crusher. 20" track and about 14 hp.


Those things were really heavy when you got them stuck.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

As for the chain saw, forget it and just get a banjo instead; sounds the same although it doesn’t have an on off switch like the saw.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lola said:


> Can I ask what happened?


Stitches, a trip to emergency , ugly scare and an interrogation from a doctor.

She did say I am good at first aid!

Not all people know how to work around tools without guards, entirely my responsibility, I assumed she would avoid moving towards the blade. Never will again assume that others grew up working around unguarded moving parts that are dangerous.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkM said:


> ... Not all people know how to work around tools without guards ...


Or even how to use ordinary hand tools without hurting themselves.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Going to the cottage for a bit tomorrow and my hubby promised to show me how to operate a chain saw. There’s some fallen trees on the back lot. I am excited. I have to be very careful. It’s a gas powered 24” one. I am strong enough to be able to man handle it. I went out and practiced maneuvering it this afternoon. My forearms felt it.


You don't manhandle a chainsaw, especially if it's running. Don't want to be calling you Stumpy when you get back.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kevlar gloves, chaps and boots for chainsaw protection. That won't help when you get your hand cut off in the wood splitter though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Opps.




A lose chain like that can do a nasty job.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Or even how to use ordinary hand tools without hurting themselves.


You wouldn’t believe the stuff that I had to do back in the day.

My husband was in Austria for 2 months on business. While he was away a leak, a big one developed in the basement. We knew their was something very small before because we would get a little rivulet of water in the basement. Thank god this was before we renovated the basement into a family room. I knew a few contractors from before. I phoned one and he came out to the house. He wanted to dig around the foundation 4 feet down and then parge the walls with a foundation sealer. I decided to tackle the job myself. It was in early spring. It took me a week to dig up the dirt around the foundation 4 feet down. I had multiple kinds of shovels and a pick axe. After digging I found the hole in the brick. I got some rocks and basically puzzled them together until they fit the hole and then parged the wall with the foundation sealant. I let it cure overnight and came back with a second coat the next day and then did the rest of the foundation. After I let the whole foundation cure for 24 hrs then I back filled all the dirt back into the foundation. It worked and that was over 20 years ago. It’s still going strong.

When my kids were small they were jumping on our water bed with a pair of scissors, why I don’t know. I lost it on them both when I found out who did it. They tried to blame the dog. I was in the basement and started to hear something dripping. The water started gushing through the heating grates and then into the basement ceiling. I ran upstairs and I just stood their and watch the waterbed deflate. What an effing mess. I went and got the shop vac in the garage but by that time i said fuck it. I started to vacuum but it was of no use. This made all the beautiful hardwood floor buckle over the next few days. BTW Hubby was out of the country on business. Anyhow, e how much work it was to do this. I had to get a crowbar and a big hammer and took out all of the hardwood flooring on the entire first floor.I couldn’t believe

I learned a lot of stuff on my own because I was put into a position where I had no choice but I also used to like to hangout in the garage and watch my husband working with tools. I would ask him questions about the hows and why’s of what he was doing. Being self reliant is liberating.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Don't want to be calling you Stumpy when you get back


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 303028


He could be wearing one of these tho.








Also good for swimming across Turtle Creek.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Someone told me recently about knights and their "codpiece" armour.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When someone is coming at you swinging one of these








you want all the protection you can get, especially when this might be your prize.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

naughty naughty zoot...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> Someone told me recently about knights and their "codpiece" armour.


Those are just the fancy suits of Saturday night fever sort of court armour that they wore to impress everyone at the sock hop.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Those are just the fancy suits of Saturday night fever sort of court armour that they wore to impress everyone at the sock hop.


At least they have the "potato" in the front.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Wardo said:


> Those things were really heavy when you got them stuck.


They sure were. I was just a kid at the time. If I got it stuck, I was walking home to get one of my older brothers to help me pull it out. Not good.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> Going to the cottage for a bit tomorrow and my hubby promised to show me how to operate a chain saw. There’s some fallen trees on the back lot. I am excited. I have to be very careful. It’s a gas powered 24” one. I am strong enough to be able to man handle it. I went out and practiced maneuvering it this afternoon. My forearms felt it.


We're being actively discouraged from visiting our cottage on the Bruce Peninsula. It's a downer. If it wasn't for work I'd move there until this Covid-19 thing was over.

Chainsaws are fine as long as they're in good working order and sharp. Wear protective gear and you'll be fine.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Opps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My husband was in the bush with a bunch of guys and the chainsaw threw the chain around one of the guys legs. I told him not to tell me shit like this especially when I am learning to safely operate one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> My husband was in the bush with a bunch of guys and the chainsaw threw the chain around one of the guys legs. I told him not to tell me shit like this especially when I am learning to safely operate one.


Learning what can go wrong and the results of that is part of learning how to safely operate something be it chainsaw or axe or anything like that.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

if ya ain't taught , then ya gotta learn the hard way ( and have the scars to prove it )


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I got into chainsawing years ago. I started reading a chainsaw forum. These guys said at some point something will go wrong and you will have an accident. No matter how good at it or how careful you are. So you need the special boots, Kevlar chaps, gloves and helmet. Not if but when.

Another aspect is the incredibly high level of decibels they are. My Stihl is rated at 116dB in a controlled factory test. I bet it is 120dB+.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Ear pro is important and minimize your exposure for sure.

Some of us should have done this wit amps and stage noise, what, huh!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Ear pro is important and minimize your exposure for sure.
> 
> Some of us should have done this wit amps and stage noise, what, huh!


The problem is there is no protection from loud noise. Everyone thinks 30dB NRR earmuffs drop the noise 30dB. But that isn't true. They reduce the volume by only 11.5dB. There is a simple formula. For 30dB NRR you subtract 7 and divide by 2.
So 30 - 7 = 23 / 2 = 11.5. If you use foam plugs with the muffs the 2nd set will only remove another 5dB. So the max dB reduction is 16.5dB using double plugs.

Therefore a 120dB chainsaw can be reduces to 120 - 16.5 = 103.5dB. That is still way too loud.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

how does one get into chainsawing? what do you guys do? Is there a club? Is being good at math necessary?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The musician's plugs are usually around 20dB NRR. That reduces exposure by 6.5dB. Not much when you are playing through a cranked amp beside a drummer, bass, stage monitors and a PA. Plus all the crowd decibels cheering, clapping and whistling.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope people cheer and clap when I come out with my shiny new chainsaw


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I hope people cheer and clap when I come out with my shiny new chainsaw


vintage is better


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah vintage for sure o/wise just look like a poser.

And Castrol R or some other cool smelling cork sniffer racing oil for the gas mix.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I see that they make a cowboy shaped hard hat. One of them and some new kevlar chaps and imma look the part. Just need to decide how big of a saw to get.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Yeah vintage for sure o/wise just look like a poser.
> 
> And Castrol R or some other cool smelling cork sniffer racing oil for the gas mix.


Yep. And the cool guys have what they call a 'guitar' style case.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I see that they make a cowboy shaped hard hat. One of them and some new kevlar chaps and imma look the part. Just need to decide how big of a saw to get.


3 times bigger than you will ever need gives you good cred on the saw forums.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> 3 times bigger than you will ever need gives you good cred on the saw forums.


I already ordered one of these. Saved 20 bucks with a coupon


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That little Stihl is cute.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Agreed. Adorable even. I gotta figure out the oil and gas mix for it still


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Agreed. Adorable even. I gotta figure out the oil and gas mix for it still


When you want to remove your fingers one at a time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You’re right. Better get some gloves


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks a lot like a packing tape gun. 
Do they have a pole version?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

pole version of packing tape gun ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

a packing gun like that would only be used by the best shipper/receivers in the world


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and amazon to pack boxes (social distancing )


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

but back to your 48" , 60CC chainsaw with skip tooth chain


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don;t need to overcompensate


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

You better stay off the arborist sites.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

what over compensation ? 
switched the 24" bar to a 20 " so as not to scare the trees around here . ( Homelite super XL130 )
59 CC beast that doesn't slow down even when pushed .


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> switched the 24" bar to a 20 "


eunuch saw.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Stay 6' apart.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Or this one:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an old pioneer from '57/'58 at my brothers place. Looks like this.








Nothing fancy, no brake or anything like that. Pop the cover and pour a little gas in the carb and it starts. 30" blade it will cut almost anything on my brother's place. Used to take it to Spanish Banks and cut up escaped logs from booms. Cut a lot of wood with it.....it's a bitch to lug thru the bush, even on a toboggan but it gets the job done. The two of us would go out every year and cut around 15 cords for my brother's place and mine. Some off his property and some off crown. 2 stroke oil/gas mix, 50 to 1.....worked in the chainsaws and any other 2 stroke around. In the car, truck or bike if needed. Chain oil if there was some around and 20 w if there wasn't. 
@player 99.......you could be right about the boots etc.. Never wore chaps in the bush and a lot of the time no ear plugs (no kevlar back then). Didn't know there was a chainsaw forum. Used to pack a short barreled 22 tho......a lot of places you could get a few grouse for dinner.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I have an old pioneer from '57/'58 at my brothers place. Looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A buddy of mine was out clearing a trail with his chainsaw. When he got home he found a cut where the chainsaw tore his Kevlar chaps. He never even noticed it happening, but said without the chaps he would have accidentally cut himself very badly with the saw. That's the guy that got me into the chaps and gloves and boots. I didn't get the real saw boots but I did buy a good pair of safety boots.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> what over compensation ?
> switched the 24" bar to a 20 " so as not to scare the trees around here . ( Homelite super XL130 )
> 59 CC beast that doesn't slow down even when pushed .


If you can cut it with a 20" bar it ain't a tree, it's a bush but if all you have is 59 CC then I guess 20" will do.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You know you're bored when you look at the Obits in your hometown paper to see if you know anyone. It's a real bitch when you do. In the past 6 months at least 10 people I know have died. None from 'the virus'.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> You know you're bored when you look at the Obits in your hometown paper to see if you know anyone. It's a real bitch when you do. In the past 6 months at least 10 people I know have died. None from 'the virus'.


Not if you are into spirit talking and the occult, especially the practice of psychic necrophilia, then that section of a newspaper becomes your dating page. I gotta stop reading books about abnormal psychology, the bullshit coming out about Covid 19 especially from nutcases is starting to scare the crap out of me. Good old General Ripper and his purity of essence is starting to seem tame compared to the bullshit currently coming out of the alt right nutcases in the US! (edit: abnormal physiology is a reeeely strange spell correction malapropism not what was intended in the first edition of this post!)


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

player99 said:


> The musician's plugs are usually around 20dB NRR. That reduces exposure by 6.5dB. Not much when you are playing through a cranked amp beside a drummer, bass, stage monitors and a PA. Plus all the crowd decibels cheering, clapping and whistling.


Never had much crowd noise when I was gigging!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, polite indifference is the more the norm in Toronto for the shit kicker music that I play. I like Hamilton better .. lol


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Did have one drunk plump gal that showed us her tits if we played CCR!

Here we go again! Lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Eric Reesor said:


> Not if you are into spirit talking and the occult, especially the practice of psychic necrophilia, then that section of a newspaper becomes your dating page. I gotta stop reading books about abnormal physiology, the bullshit coming out about Covid 19 especially from nutcases is starting to scare the crap out of me. Good old General Ripper and his purity of essence is starting to seem tame compared to the bullshit currently coming out of the alt right nutcases in the US!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, polite indifference is the more the norm in Toronto for the shit kicker music that I play. I like Hamilton better .. lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


>


Reminds me of grade 10. Someone said something to my friend in the cafeteria and next thing he’s up on the table putting the boots to some guy. Milk cartons and sandwiches flying all over the place .. lol


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Electraglide said:


>


I first became aware of this during the act of making love. Since then I have come to realize it was the dangerous female part chemicals that I ingested during the act of making love that was affecting my purity of essence. I do deny women my essence now and no longer have a feeling of weakness during the act of making love. Pat Robertson has taught me a great deal about the dangers of male and female chemistry during the act of making love!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I got to tell ya, there’s a lot more to using a chainsaw then I thought. Effing choke drove me fricking nuts. My forearms are pretty sore today. I spent an hour cutting up stuff and then I had to call it quits. The vibration was quite something else.

but......for my first time I did okay. My hubby agreed.

Won’t be a logger anytime soon. LMAO


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Eric Reesor said:


> I first became aware of this during the act of making love. Since then I have come to realize it was the dangerous female part chemicals that I ingested during the act of making love that was affecting my purity of essence. I do deny women my essence now and no longer have a feeling of weakness during the act of making love. Pat Robertson has taught me a great deal about the dangers of male and female chemistry during the act of making love!


So it's male-male chemistry only now? That's the essence of the thing?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> I got to tell ya, there’s a lot more to using a chainsaw then I thought. Effing choke drove me fricking nuts. My forearms are pretty sore today. I spent an hour cutting up stuff and then I had to call it quits. The vibration was quite something else.
> 
> but......for my first time I did okay. My hubby agreed.
> 
> Won’t be a logger anytime soon. LMAO


I have a few friends that are loggers, and they all have nerve damage in their arms from the chainsaw's vibrations. But those guys have been in it their whole lives. Surprising they're still alive actually. 

Hubby should have started you off with a nice little 12" electric or battery chain saw.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So let’s change topics here, IYDM. What are you learning, practicing or just for the hell of it are you playing on your guitar?

Me, trying to relax my wrist and the back of my right shoulder while trying to play perfectly the intro riff to Immigrant song. That’s something in itself! Holy F.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Lola said:


> So let’s change topics here, IYDM. What are you learning, practicing or just for the hell of it are you playing on your guitar?
> 
> Me, trying to relax my wrist and the back of my right shoulder while trying to play perfectly the intro riff to Immigrant song. That’s something in itself! Holy F.


Until last week I was spending a couple of hours a day at the church practising the organ. It's up in a loft and I figured about as isolated as could be. But the church is now off-bounds to all and that's that.

Now I'm running through the JazzAgeJazz songbook, which is okay too but it doesn't get me out of the house. I may haul tele and deluxe out to the kitchen and get to work on my guitar chops, which have been lying fallow the past year. Or I may not.

FWIW, I have charts for hundreds of songs and they're online. Go to jazzagejazz.ca and click on Fred Astaire's head.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> play perfectly the intro riff to Immigrant song. That’s something in itself! Holy F.


That riff is the whole song. lol
The thing you'll have to practice is doing the octaves consistently.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Doug Gifford said:


> Until last week I was spending a couple of hours a day at the church practising the organ. It's up in a loft and I figured about as isolated as could be. But the church is now off-bounds to all and that's that.
> 
> Now I'm running through the JazzAgeJazz songbook, which is okay too but it doesn't get me out of the house. I may haul tele and deluxe out to the kitchen and get to work on my guitar chops, which have been lying fallow the past year. Or I may not.
> 
> FWIW, I have charts for hundreds of songs and they're online. Go to jazzagejzz.ca and click on Fred Astaire's head.


Thank you!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Until last week I was spending a couple of hours a day at the church practising the organ. It's up in a loft and I figured about as isolated as could be. But the church is now off-bounds to all and that's that.
> 
> Now I'm running through the JazzAgeJazz songbook, which is okay too but it doesn't get me out of the house. I may haul tele and deluxe out to the kitchen and get to work on my guitar chops, which have been lying fallow the past year. Or I may not.
> 
> FWIW, I have charts for hundreds of songs and they're online. Go to jazzagejzz.ca and click on Fred Astaire's head.


You have the link incorrect. You are missing the a in the 2nd jazz. I just went to the site, thanks.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> So it's male-male chemistry only now? That's the essence of the thing?


Naw swing the other. Just not quite ready to be canonized as and considered as an androgynous entity the way Pat Robertson might be remembered in certain circles down south of the 49th. BTW nutflakes...Netflix has the original movie Dr. Strangelove for anyone who is wondering WTF purity of essence is. Sterling Hayden came out of retirement and was incredible in the role of General Ripper to say the least. Better than watching or even reading the original A Boy and His Dog which can make most sane humans absolutely scared shitless these days. 

On the better and brighter side of the equation my tremolo technique is getting to almost concert level so the sooner I start recording the better! If you are a classical guitarist having the ability to easily play tremolo with consistent clear sound and relaxed attack is by far the best sign that you are ready to perform or record.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

player99 said:


> You have the link incorrect. You are missing the a in the 2nd jazz. I just went to the site, thanks.


fixed, thank you


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been putting the finishing touches on a couple of instrumental DADGAD tunes. I did a songwriting course just before the shutdown started, so I'm trying to put pencil to paper from time to time. I've also started a "band" with my daughter on bass, doing a couple of 3 chord tunes - hoping to do our first online open mic tomorrow. Finally, I'm trying to educate myself on music theory and recording.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Lola said:


> I got to tell ya, there’s a lot more to using a chainsaw then I thought. Effing choke drove me fricking nuts. My forearms are pretty sore today. I spent an hour cutting up stuff and then I had to call it quits. The vibration was quite something else.
> 
> but......for my first time I did okay. My hubby agreed.
> 
> Won’t be a logger anytime soon. LMAO


Just a little friendly advice about excessive chainsaw use. I have treated quite a few people in first aid rooms who have unintentionally caused fairly severe carpal tunnel syndrome by not taking care to compensate for the vibration even a low power trimming saw creates. Take breaks and stretch your hands to restore circulation to your fingertips if you use one for cutting firewood to length for more that 5 minutes at a time even if the saw has factory vibration damping.

I gather you are a guitarist, you don't want to risk not being able to even hold the instrument. I have learned some of these things the hard way myself and have seen hard working people much very worse off than myself over the years mostly from repetitive stress injury. Gentle massage of your hands and forearm exercise after using a chainsaw is a very good idea along with warming heat packs or just a warm basin of water, if you feel any ill effects at all from using one.

Keep the guitar in tune and make it sing. The sound of a fiddle, guitar and chainsaw in the background is a very Canadian thing. 
Eric


----------

